# A dutch poem with translation



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Er vandoor.

Heel mijn leven heb ik gerend,
mijn leven voor jou gegeven.
Maar nu is het moment gekomen,
dat jij alleen bent overgebleven.

Samen vlogen we heel ver weg,
maar nu ga ik er alleen vandoor.
Jouw tranen over jouw gezicht,
sorry ik moet er nu echt vandoor.

Ik weet nog goed dat jij daar stond,
precies zoals jij dat nu ook doet.
Jij zegt nee maar ik zeg ja,
je geeft me weer een beetje moed.

We hadden het toch altijd leuk,
maar nu ga ik er alleen vandoor,
Doe nou niet of je het niet zag,
want ik moet er nu echt vandoor.

Je knikt heel zacht,
dat doet me goed.
Je omhelst me,
jij zoent mijn snoet.

Ik zal je missen voor altijd,
maar nu ga ik er alleen vandoor.
Het is genoeg dat weet jij ook,
want ik moet er nu echt vandoor.

Need to go 

Whole my life I was running,
giving my life to you.
But now the moment is arrived,
That you have lagged behind.

Together we flew away,
but now I'm going on my own.
The tears over you're face,
Sorry I need to go now.

I still remember as you stood there,
exactly as you are doing now.
You say no and I say yes,
you make me strong again.

We had fun for all those years,
but now I'm going on my own.
Don't act you didn't see it comming,
Sorry I need to go now.

You nod very gentle,
that's good for me.
You embrace me,
you kiss my nose.

I will always miss you,
but now I'm going on my own.
It's enough,
Sorry I need to go now.

What do you think about it ? It's nice in dutch, and It's hard to translate 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow nice poem, deep!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, although I found it hard to translate 8)


----------

